# Elk Antler Duck Call



## cutterwoodjoe (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is an Elk antler duck call I made, out of old antler, and inside there was I think a bug hole, through the antler the long way. I worked around it, because I was so far into it. It comes all the way out to the end of the stopper, but it doesn't affect the performance any.  I call it a special characteristic Thanx for looking


----------



## laspringer (Jul 29, 2007)

Joe,
Nice looking call.

Alan


----------



## leehljp (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice looking call. I made one from moose. A friend in the States mailed me some large dear horn this past week - to make some calls with. I love deer, moose and elk horn duck calls.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 30, 2007)

Very good idea. I wanted to make a duck call out of antler but I haven't been able to find a antler big enough yet.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 30, 2007)

Very special. You should get a good price for that. And, yes, bug holes, and other natural variations, only make it more interesting.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 30, 2007)

Joe,
Fantastic call... I'm in a production run of game calls now (I have about 25 in progress) and cut some large deer antler to try to make a duck call from... having a little trouble with the drill process... what did you use to drill the call body... my DP is a HF cheapo and doesn't have the power to drill the 3/4" hole in the body... haven't tried the lathe yet because of the irregular shape of the horn.  

After seeing yours, I definitely will have to redouble my efforts...


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanx guys,
Chuck I just did it on the drill press it's a big one I got a while back from a guy who used to drill bowling balls, for partial payment of a job I did for him. It was securely held by a Paul Huffman vise after turning it kinda round between centers. Maybe you could get it turned partially between centers, and then hold it in a scroll chuck or something similar to drill on the lathe


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 31, 2007)

That might work... I'm working with some pretty large horn pieces, not moose or elk though, have to give it a try.. tks


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Joe,
> Fantastic call... I'm in a production run of game calls now (I have about 25 in progress) and cut some large deer antler to try to make a duck call from... having a little trouble with the drill process... what did you use to drill the call body... my DP is a HF cheapo and doesn't have the power to drill the 3/4" hole in the body... haven't tried the lathe yet because of the irregular shape of the horn.
> 
> After seeing yours, I definitely will have to redouble my efforts...



It's hard to imagine a drill press that doesn't have enough power to drill a 3/4" hole. I have used both brad point drill bits and forstners for those big holes in both wood and antler. Methinks that just feeding the bit slowly would work. Or, you may have to do it by hand. That still works.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jul 31, 2007)

Chuck,
 What kind of antler are you using? maybe thats the reason, although I have used some really wierd stuff and was always able to do it


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 2, 2007)

Frank,
I must have a real wimp ... it's a HF table top DP.. it will bind and stop on just about any blank if I try to go too fast or if the drill bit is a bit larger... I normally drill my game calls with a spade bit... I've checked everything I can think of and it still binds.  

Joe, I think most of my antler is Axis... I get it from a guy down in Texas that runs a game farm.


----------

